# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Vaseline - cotton ball dispenser

## rebel

I had an idea the other day for a cotton ball dispenser.  It's using a chap stick tube.  My chap stick is full so, I haven't been able to try this idea out.  You would have to punch them down but maybe, a turn would bring them to the top for retrieval. This chap stick tube would fit nicely in the altoid tin too.  So, if you have a tube that's empty maybe you could try it and see if it works.

----------


## Rick

I think it's a great idea. You should be able to stuff a couple in there. Lipstick dispensers, Burt's Bees Wax or any other similar tube should work.

----------


## crashdive123

That's I neat idea, but (and I may be wrong) when you twist the bottom of the chapstick tube, it is attached to an threaded type shaft that moves the chapstick up and down, rather than pushing a disc up to remove some.  Even with that, I think it would make a great little storage tube for small kits as you suggest.

----------


## Ken

That really is pretty clever!  :clap:  About a quarter of the size of a 35 mm film canister, and multi-use at that!

Thanks, Reb!

Rep, Rep, Rep, Rep.............

----------


## Stargazer

Great idea Rebel.I need to look near the dryer for a couple that may have taken the trip in the wash.

OK. The Chap Stick brand, Classic has a pink cup that rides up the screw shaft. Now to stuff with PJ and cotton.

I tried with two tubes and got the same reslults.

  I used a small screwdriver to pack in the cotton.The first one I fit in One ball that I had loosened up a little.It fit well but when I tried to twist the end the cotton wound and bound up the plastic screw in the tube.It jammed less than a quarter the way up.I eventually broke the plastic rod trying to work it back and forth.

   The second was packed with the little bits and pieces of cotton that I had dug out of the first tube.I packed this one loosly thinking that I had over packed the first one.This worked a little better than the first.But everything came to a halt once the cotton got wrapped and bound around the plastic screw.

I think the chap stick tube will work as a holder it just will not be able to be fed like chap stick does.

----------


## rebel

Thanks for doing the homework on that Joe.  I wondered if binding might happen with the screw shaft.  
The Mrs. says her lip sticks don't have the screw shaft.  That may work?

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Thanks for doing the homework on that Joe.  I wondered if binding might happen with the screw shaft.  
> The Mrs. says her lip sticks don't have the screw shaft.  That may work?


Something just isn't right here...lipstick containers in your BOB? See if the misses has an extra pink one and send it to Ken! I am sure he'll appreciate it!

----------


## Stargazer

Lipstick tube may work,hmmm wife is at work :Innocent: .

Ahhh a push pop would work great.I bet you can stuff lots of cotton in one.

----------


## Justin Case

How about one of these ? 


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> How about one of these ? 
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Nah.  You keep it.  You need it.   :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

Hummmm......I like that idea, Oh man, now y'all got me thinking.

Too bad a chap stick tube didn't work so well....wondering about a antique metal Tums container?
I guess I would be concerned with melting and leaking, as well.

Nah, I just save that, besides I'm probably the only one that has one, would like to pass along something that everybody can get ahold of easily, or cheaply.

35mm file containers seem to work well, and if you add a short piece of soft wire w/ a hook on it, makes it easier to get them out.
Don't pack flat, though....... and seem to slip out of pocket easily.

Back to the chap stick idea.............Hummmmm?

----------


## Ken

> Something just isn't right here...lipstick containers in your BOB? See if the misses has an extra pink one and send it to Ken! I am sure he'll appreciate it!


_"Ignore lists are used for those people whose messages you wish not to read. By adding someone to your ignore list, those messages posted by these individuals will be hidden when you read a thread."  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...l&titlesonly=0_

_Just sayin'. _

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> _"Ignore lists are used for those people whose messages you wish not to read. By adding someone to your ignore list, those messages posted by these individuals will be hidden when you read a thread."  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...l&titlesonly=0_
> 
> _Just sayin'. _


I was referring to it matching the rest of your gear is all.......

----------


## Ken

*COWBOYSURVIVAL*
Last Activity: Today 11:32 AM 
Current Activity: Viewing FAQ 
=======================


What are you doin', Cowboy?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I was referring to it matching the rest of your gear is all.......


Pink................AND BLACK????   :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> *COWBOYSURVIVAL*
> Last Activity: Today 11:32 AM 
> Current Activity: Viewing FAQ 
> =======================
> 
> 
> What are you doin', Cowboy?


OK I got setup for that one!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Pink................AND BLACK????


Oh sure Ken! Pink and Black is all the rage! You'll fit right in if you make it to the SEWSF Jamboree! Just you wait everyone will be jealous of your gear!

----------


## Sam

> Great idea Rebel.I need to look near the dryer for a couple that may have taken the trip in the wash.
> 
> OK. The Chap Stick brand, Classic has a pink cup that rides up the screw shaft. Now to stuff with PJ and cotton.
> 
> I tried with two tubes and got the same reslults.
> 
>   I used a small screwdriver to pack in the cotton.The first one I fit in One ball that I had loosened up a little.It fit well but when I tried to twist the end the cotton wound and bound up the plastic screw in the tube.It jammed less than a quarter the way up.I eventually broke the plastic rod trying to work it back and forth.
> 
>    The second was packed with the little bits and pieces of cotton that I had dug out of the first tube.I packed this one loosly thinking that I had over packed the first one.This worked a little better than the first.But everything came to a halt once the cotton got wrapped and bound around the plastic screw.
> ...


 Maybe take the small screw driver and heat it up and 'burn' the plastic rod out of the middle of the tube. use a paper clip cut and bent to fit in the tube to pull the cotton out. I will try to find a chap stick and try it.
-Sam

----------


## Ken

> Oh sure Ken! Pink and Black is all the rage! You'll fit right in if you make it to the SEWSF Jamboree! Just you wait everyone will be jealous of your gear!


Get back in your swamp.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## rebel

O.K. hold on to something.  I was also thinking about a second tube for kitchen matches.

----------


## Stargazer

Well this may be my last post when the wife finds out.It has been fun thanks guys.

I swiped,I mean found an almost empty lipstick tube.There is a plastic sleve that the lipstick fits into.This sleve and lipstick ride on a spiral ring on the outer case.The end of the lipstick fits into a cup in the inner sleve.It's less than half an inch deep and holds goops of lipsitck that I scraped out with my screw driver.

I put in one cotton ball and it worked well.Now the PJ is slicker than snot so you have to squeeze the tube a bit to get it to work.I packed in a little more cotton and it seams to work as long as you apply a little pressure to the tube while youre twisting the end.I really don't know if its the weight and resistance of the PJ balls or just the PJ itself that causes the inner and outer tubes to slip.But it does work.

----------


## rebel

Joe jumped on the grenade.  Thanks for taking one for us.  Do you think the push up candy container the way to go or are you satisfied with the lip stick container?

----------


## Ken

> Well this may be my last post when the wife finds out.It has been fun thanks guys.


Why delay the inevitable?  I should be parked at the end of your driveway by the time she gets home.  House on the corner, if I remember correctly.   :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

You sir are correct.

----------


## Stargazer

Rebel, A push pop should be the cats rear when it comes to that.I think it should hold about as much as a film can.They are a little narrower but longer.I know the kids have some kicking around but I cant find them right now.May have gotten tossed.

----------


## Stargazer

> Why delay the inevitable?  I should be parked at the end of your driveway by the time she gets home.  House on the corner, if I remember correctly.


Come to think of it thats a great idea.I can tell her you stopped by and swipped it. You are a true friend.

----------


## Ken

> Rebel, A push pop should be the cats rear when it comes to that.I think it should hold about as much as a film can.They are a little narrower but longer.I know the kids have some kicking around but I cant find them right now.May have gotten tossed.


Look under the cushions on your couch.   :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

Nothing there but a random sock and a couple of matchbox cars.

----------


## crashdive123

I still like the idea of the size of the tube.  The little travel tubes of OTC Tylenol or aspirin come in a similar sized tube.  How about wrapping a thread around the first piece of cotton you slide into the tube.  Keep the thread hanging out as you stuff more in the tube.  When you need some - just gently pull on the thread until you are able to grab the next one.

----------


## rebel

> I still like the idea of the size of the tube.  The little travel tubes of OTC Tylenol or aspirin come in a similar sized tube.  How about wrapping a thread around the first piece of cotton you slide into the tube.  Keep the thread hanging out as you stuff more in the tube.  When you need some - just gently pull on the thread until you are able to grab the next one.


There you go.  I like it.  K.I.S.S.

----------


## Stargazer

Crash were talking about cotton balls here ya know..... :Innocent:

----------


## dawg69

I don't have an empty chapstick container yet to try this for sure, but if I recall you can screw it all the way to the top and then pull the knob at the bottom out from the body, kind of like a syringe.  When I was a kid we would do that and then slam them back in to shoot the cap off.  Sort of a chapstick cannon.  If you didn't mind the screw sticking out the back it might be a viable way to do this.

----------


## rebel

I'm liking Crashes suggestion about the aspirin tubes.  I think with a little electrical tape the tube would be waterproof.  It may only hold a couple of cotton balls but, I like the size and you could always carry more than one tube.  One in your pocket and another somewhere else for a back-up.

----------


## crashdive123

Rick had given us this idea a while back - little metal pill fobs.  I picked some up a while back, and they are great for key rings or kits.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

How about Pez candy dispenser?

----------


## rebel

> How about Pez candy dispenser?


They should super-size those and make them to dispense Twinkies.  I bet we could find someone who would buy it. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Or bigger still and dispense beer cans.

----------


## Rick

(writing self a note.....ban rebel today....)

I actually use the pill fob for my char cloth. It's on my pocket survival kit. I'm sure it would work just fine for Pet/Cotton. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

As fate would have it, I went out to the mail box yesterday a full tube of chapstick was laying in the curb. I emptied it and washed it out and set it aside to dry. I planned to mess with it day. It does have a small cap at the bottom of the chapstick that acts like an elevator to raise and lower the chapstick. I think the only problem with using the tube as is will be the long plastic screw that extends up through the tube. Of course, if you pack the cotton balls in it may raise and lower them. We'll see. More to come.

----------


## rebel

Ricks picture:  would be an ideal airplane travel kit.

----------


## Ken

> Ricks picture: would be an ideal airplane travel kit.


I thought that Rick was on the "No Fly List."   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I've always carried it in my briefcase when I fly. I've never been questioned about it. Probably because most of them have no idea what it is.

----------


## Ken

> I've always carried it in my briefcase when I fly. I've never been questioned about it. Probably because most of them have no idea what it is.


Do you put it in your pocket once you're on the plane?  I'd hate to be rummaging through the overhead while everyone else is bolting for the exits.

----------


## Rick

Nope. It stays in the briefcase from before security. If I'm in business attire then it stays in the briefcase even then because my briefcase is always with me. If I'm casual then it's in my pocket.

----------


## rebel

> Nope. It stays in the briefcase from before security. If I'm in business attire then it stays in the briefcase even then because my briefcase is always with me. If I'm casual then it's in my pocket.


During an evacuation the flight attendant will not let you take anything that you're not wearing.  No purses, backpacks, luggage, brief cases, etc.  If you do evacuate, go upwind of the plane to either the front or back about 75 yards and huddle together in a group.  Especially at night. You have a better chances of survival together from the natural elements and from being run over by the CFR trucks.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

> Rick had given us this idea a while back - little metal pill fobs.  I picked some up a while back, and they are great for key rings or kits.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



I don't like them for the weight, cool yes, functional? oh skip it.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Well its the internet and I like the idea of the lip balm tube, but I have a serious problem with the whole idea of vaseline. 

I can start most fires with fuz stick and tinder. Its when its really wet that I like to use a pack of Esbit, there is no need for vaseline unless you need something to replace Preperation H.

----------


## Camp10

> Well its the internet and I like the idea of the lip balm tube, but I have a serious problem with the whole idea of vaseline. 
> 
> I can start most fires with fuz stick and tinder. Its when its really wet that I like to use a pack of Esbit, there is no need for vaseline unless you need something to replace Preperation H.


So if you are out in the bush with chapped lips you will rub preperation H on them?   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> So if you are out in the bush with chapped lips you will rub preperation H on them?


It'll keep your lips from swelling. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Well its the internet and I like the idea of the lip balm tube, but I have a serious problem with the whole idea of vaseline. 
> 
> I can start most fires with fuz stick and tinder. Its when its really wet that I like to use a pack of Esbit, there is no need for vaseline unless you need something to replace Preperation H.


When you say "serious problem", why is that?

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

When in the woods we are generally surrounded by burnable pine, twigs and sap producing trees. One can choose a wide variety of starters, but Vaseline cotton balls are only good for a few starts. IMO they are a lazy start for making a fuzz stick. A BIC micro lighter and a couple of Esbit can be broken up and get the worst wet wood going in a pinch and that was the real purpose of carrying the cotton balls.  Keep the cotton balls for applying iodine to scrapes and wounds. A BIC is good for thousands of lights.  Alcohol sanitizer can be added to TP and that is plenty to get any fire started. Fat wood is nothing more than pine tree stump, and in most of the US & Canada is found just about anywhere.  Dried Sap or pitch is natures fire starter. The average pack is loaded with things that should be dual purpose and one can use your imagination to start a fire. One should be able to start a fire with a knife and boot lace. 

Hence my problem with Vaseline, the base ingredient in Prep H. which was an attempt at humor.

----------


## tipacanoe

I would think that you could just use a piece of 1/2 inch pvc pipe with end caps, small amount of hot glue to keep the ends in place so that with a simple twist they would come off, and you could push the cotton balls out with the kindling. Make the tube as long or short as needed.

----------


## Rick

Cottons balls are just one more tool in the box. No better or worse than any other tool in my opinion. Just one more. 




> IMO they are a lazy start for making a fuzz stick.


I suppose one could say the same thing because you don't have a fire bow listed. A fuzz stick is just a lazy start for making a fire bow. In the end, I don't think it matters what you use. Getting the fire started is the end result and if you have something that works, that's all that matters.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Well Rick that true, when I mention that a shoe lace and knife is practical, I am talking about a bow drill.  A bunch of cotton balls in Vaseline burns at a very low temp, gel alcohol or wood grain alcohol burns slow and at a higher temp, more likely to dry wet kindling and less likely to go out, and I might get more lights. Not everything made the picture, like candles that won't blow out. So Rick why the modified post?


What we all have to agree on everything? This is the INTERNET, just a little diversity - Don't take it personally!

----------


## Rick

I don't understand. What modified post? And I don't take anything personally. There's no target on me. I just posted another opinion that's all.

----------

